# Energy on the move



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone built a wind generator for a pickup/camper trailer? I have many ideas running through my mind but I am curious what others ideas are. 
As I create this mobile work of art I will document and post the how-I-did-its. 
I am planning a greenhouse on top of the camper shell and wind/rain-powered generators on top of the camper.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Whats a rain powered generator? I know others might say these small DIY projects are unproductive but I find them very interesting, so I'm looking fwd to your updates!


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

Water wheel. I said rain because I am planning to mount this apparatus to my camper trailer to generate electricity while I am traveling down the road. But when I am parked I want to gather energy as well so I am wanting rain water to also power it. (in case the wind ceases and the rain starts)


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I cant imagine any way to make power from rain,explain,Im lost.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't seem to find the link that I had which showed a windmill made out of numerous hard drive fans. Square frame with the fans set inside 4 fans to a row. I wanna say that the idea was to place the frame inside a window instead of mounting it on a roof. I thought that was a great alternative if you were a renter, had security issues, or just were on the QT. For myself a tradional wind power is out of the question do to my urban environment. I don't have the space requirements. Hopefully someone will post that link. 

http://www.otherpower.com/toymill.html - science project windmills that use recycled parts.


----------



## PastTense (Mar 22, 2010)

You have an alternator in your pickup to generate electricity when you travel down the road. Putting up some kind of device will simply cause wind resistance--which will make your gas mileage worse.

Wind power only works efficiently with tall towers. Here is "Real-world tests of small wind turbines in Netherlands and the UK"
http://www.theoildrum.com/node/6954


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Old thought/old school was to use a battery isolator and an extra battery or more to charge while traveling via the vehicle alternator. That would still be my choice as I would think that you'd pay more through gas expenditures in a wind resistance vs. alternator load comparison.

Campgrounds often have shade trees scattered around so using a wind powered generator on a short tower probably would be futile. Expect you'd have better luck dodging shade and paying extra bucks to have some photovoltaic panels to supplement your needs. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A wind **turbine** mounted on your vehicle that will generate something at 20mph will more that likely self destruct at 70+ mph . . . . . . . .not a good thing.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

IndianaWoodsman said:


> Water wheel. I said rain because I am planning to mount this apparatus to my camper trailer to generate electricity while I am traveling down the road. But when I am parked I want to gather energy as well so I am wanting rain water to also power it. (in case the wind ceases and the rain starts)


This has been thought of before, the energy put into it is much less than you will recieve regarding power generated vs the extra fuel consumed by towing it via a roof top.
You would be better off to save that bit of fuel and put into a miser of a generator that produces a KW or two.
With wind generators, there are losses, such as a rectifirers and resistance in teh lines etc etc.
Plus you need height, height and more height.
As to rain powered, either it works while its raining or it dont, so if its raining like heck and the wind ist blowing then you're out of luck....rain really doesnt affect performance

To give you some idea of the size relationships tothe energy they can put out, I have a home built 17 foot turbine on a 65 foot tower, max out put is only 6kw.









Now you might be able to get a small wind generator for your camper, but unless its above any obstructions, you pretty much going to have dismall performace


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Pretty cool windpower.


----------



## Fyyrcat (Nov 9, 2010)

Much like the air intake on a car I can see air being channeled and the force captured by something more so like a gerbil wheel, just more durable. True in large forms this can cause drag, or resistance but designed out with a little thought and this could be a fun venture. Definitely give this a try and have fun. Report back and pls keep us posted.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Fyyrcat said:


> Much like the air intake on a car I can see air being channeled and the force captured by something more so like a gerbil wheel, just more durable. True in large forms this can cause drag, or resistance but designed out with a little thought and this could be a fun venture. Definitely give this a try and have fun. Report back and pls keep us posted.


Rube Goldberg,complicated and will not be energy efficient,just use cars electric system if you want electric from car,you already have an alternator making power and its energy production will be as efficient as you can get.

Want to make power on a vehicle you put solar cells on roof,what RV'ers have done from the beginning,proven,extremely reliable.BTDT,got the pics to prove it.

You can put up a 401 genny on a mast when parked,seen that,need serious wind tho to produce much,cells better,and far more user friendly and reliable.


----------



## Fyyrcat (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, it will be interesting to see what innovation goes into this by IndianaWoodsman. Thanks for the lowdown though.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Whatever is gained in electric power will be lost in drag,heat and friction,there is no free lunch.You may not notice the loss in MPG with a tiny system,but its there,its physics.Not that I understand physics,but power has no free lunches.


----------

